# IPAD Download troubleshooting, tips and tricks



## dmarzo2 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a tivo stream and am having a challenge with downloads that keep timing out/failing. The stream is connected directly to my verizon fios modem and router. I have two tivo premiere units...one two tuner premiere with a moca adapter and the other is a four tuner with moca built in. I am attempting to download (currently) from the two tumer premiere.

Relevant (?) notes
- I just had fios installed and have not adjusted any of the settings on router
- im attempting to download espn 30 on 30 show which is about 900 mb, standard video
- i have previously downloaded two other shows from the espn series and they went fine....took 15 to 20 minutes
- I think there may have been a tivo app update ... Pretty sure i updated it because there now is remote control support for tivo mini
- I kept the tivo app open as i attempted download
- the downloaded would stop after 1 to 2 minutes saying download error or fail. 
- i had to re-initiate the download prob 12 to 15 times times before the download would complete. The down load finally did complete
- I started to initiate Another download ....smaller file from a diff network and it cut off three times before i had to leave for a trip
- i called tivo tech support and spoke to them briefly...they asked if i kept tivo app open ( yes). And if i had hard wired premieres (yes...moca). And if i had good connections speeds (yes. 35 mbps plus). He mentioned that splitters in house may cause problems but im pretty sure signals are straight from fios box outside house
- my streaming of recorded shows to ipad seems to work fine
- i didnt have much time to talk to tech support guy but he was kind enough to send me article about blocked ports. I will try to check to see if any of my ports are blocked ( on road now) but i doubt they are since i have never really altered configuration out of box)

Any suggestions....resetting premiere? Resetting stream? Deleting app and reinstalling? Is the new version of the app causing problems? 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## dbtom (Feb 14, 2002)

I am having a lot of downloading issues too using my iPhone 5. I'm trying to troubleshoot it-- there are so many variables. I've got two premiers connected via MOCA. I'm going to try to physically move the Stream. I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## dmarzo2 (Jan 12, 2013)

dbtom said:


> I am having a lot of downloading issues too using my iPhone 5. I'm trying to troubleshoot it-- there are so many variables. I've got two premiers connected via MOCA. I'm going to try to physically move the Stream. I'll let you know if I find anything.


Please do let me know. I have about had it. I did run a tcp port test on my tivo unit and the test failed. Tivo sent me these crazy instructions about ports that must be open and ports that must be unrestricted. I think i may have to manually enter each port number via port forwarding on my router and I have to do this for each tivo on my network? This just seems nuts...and I am still not convinced this is the issue. There has got to be an easier way - and I agree with you about there being so many variables -I wasted two hours tonight on it and I am a little angry with tivo but perhaps my anger is misplaced


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I would restart your stream. Have you check your MOCA stats? You should check both the TiVo stats and on your FIOS router. Here are the instructions for the router: FIOS FAQ


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

ShayL said:


> I would restart your stream. Have you check your MOCA stats? You should check both the TiVo stats and on your FIOS router. Here are the instructions for the router: FIOS FAQ


Restarting Stream has always helped when encountering streaming/downloading to iOS issues in the past for me as well.


----------



## Slamzee (Aug 25, 2013)

I am having very similar issues on my new Roamio Plus. Hmm. Sounds like they need some software updating. Is there away to get on beta? Maybe I already am.


----------



## dmarzo2 (Jan 12, 2013)

consumedsoul said:


> Restarting Stream has always helped when encountering streaming/downloading to iOS issues in the past for me as well.


Thanks to all who have posted. I did powercycle the stream and so far, so good. I am still a bit irked about the msgs indicating my tcp ports are blocked ( and tivos instructions on dealing with that are awhul imho) but the stream is greatt when it works


----------

